# Time Machine erreur -1



## pat77176 (12 Avril 2012)

Bonjour
J'utiliisais sans problème Time Machine/Time Capsule depuis déjà pas mal de temps avec mon iMac sous Snow-Leopard. J'ai également un MacBook Pro récent (février dernier) sous Lion. J'ai donc récemment passé mon iMac sous LIon pour être entièrement homogène. Depuis deux jours il se passe des choses bizarres : la sauvegarde s'interrompt avec le message suivant :

"Time Machine n'a pas pu terminer la sauvegarde.
Impossible d'accéder à l'image disque de sauvegarde "/Volumes/Time Capsule .... .sparsebundle" (erreur -1).

Hier, je me suis demandé s'il n'y avait pas un PB côté time Capsule ... je l'ai éteinte pendant un bon quart d'heure, je l'ai rallumée et la sauvegarde s'est bien effectuée. Et ce matin, ça remet ça avec cette erreur -1 dont je ne trouve aucune explication nulle part. J'ai cependant remarqué une chose : quand la sauvegarde se fait bien, Time Machine affiche une icone identique à celle qui apparaît pour un volume Windows partagé sur un PC (disque bleu avec 3 silhouettes) alors que quand ça ne marche pas l'icone est différente (blanche f ... ma Time Capsule est branchée en ethernet)...

Par ailleurs, la Time Capsule fait bien son boulot : accès internet par la livebox (connectée en etherneet) et réseau domestique : j'accède bien au PC connecté également en Ethernet
ainsi qu'au MacBook par WIFI ...

Que faire pour Time Machine ?

Merci d'avance pour les tuyaux


Remarque : je viens de refaire la manip : éteindre et rallumer ... ça marche mais l'icone montée représent un disque externer bleu-vert avec le logo Time Machine ...


----------



## pachacor92 (26 Avril 2012)

Bonjour

j'ai exactement le même soucis et je viens de m'apercevoir ce matin que dans préférence Time capsule une deuxième adresse ( un deuxième disque avait apparu avec le même nom ) qui a un rapport avec i cloud pour mon cas ( adresse apparait lorsque le pointeur reste dessus ) .
J'ai cliqué sur le premier ( sans Icloud ) et cela semble fonctionner sans avoir a débrancher .

JM


----------



## jmos (27 Avril 2012)

pat77176 a dit:


> Remarque : je viens de refaire la manip : éteindre et rallumer ... ça marche mais l'icone montée représent un disque externer bleu-vert avec le logo Time Machine ...



Oui, c'est la grande nouveauté de Lion. En fait, je pensais que c'était corrigé avec la 10.7.3 mais ce sont juste les problèmes de perte de Wifi qui ont été corrigés.

TM ne repart pas de lui-même si la connexion a été interrompue, pour n'importe quelle raison . Un redémarrage résout le problème mais c'est ennuyeux tout de même car éteindre et rallumer le DD sans arrêt n'est pas le meilleur traitement pour assurer sa longévité.

Concernant la remarque sur le deuxième disque iCloud qui porte le même nom, c'est exact, il semble que cela peut éviter le hard boot de la TC, mais il faut systématiquement penser à le faire quand on remet sa machine sur son réseau...et ce n'est pas une chose qu'on pense naturellement à faire...


----------

